# Complete newbie to here and the cat world!



## IzzyTwig (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, My name is Izzy and I live in the UK, North West England. I'm 20 years old, engaged, full time art student and part time bar maid. 


So far I have two house rabbits in my humble flat, Nuggette and Otis. Though I'm looking to get a cat companion as fiance is always busy and not as fun.

I've owned allsorts of animals in the past, dogs, rabbits, guinnea pigs, lizards, rats, mice, you name it except cats due to family allergies. Now I'm in an allergy free household I think it's time to get a cat of my own instead of visiting friends and admiring from afar. Such lovely creatures.

I'm hoping to get a male kitten soon, a dark coloured or tabby patterned moggie as I'm not too fussed over pedigreed breeds.

So hello, this look like a friendly lively forum I can learn a lot from and hopefully one day can contribute myself once I know about our feline friends.  *waves*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Izzy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya Izzy!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome, I hope you find him sooonnnn so we can talk more in details


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

